# Website doesn't work on computer, but works on Mobile using same Wi-Fi connection



## kev269 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi there,

I am trying to access www.magictv.co on two different laptops, but I keep getting 'Page Cannot Be Displayed' errors with all the web browsers on both laptops. However, when I access the website on two different mobile phones on the same Wi-Fi connection as I use on the laptops, the website works fine!

It seems that its something to do with the laptops. I tried cleaning the cache and have also changed the DNS in Control Panel, but still doesn't work.

Does anyone know a way of fixing it?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## abkTech (Jun 2, 2009)

In my opinion, either your LAN settings are not correctly specified for your browsers (you might have proxy enabled). Check Internet Options->Connections->LAN Settings.

If that's not the problem some firewall or anti-virus might be blocking it.

Hope it helps.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

kev269 said:


> It seems that its something to do with the laptops. I tried cleaning the cache and have also changed the DNS in Control Panel, but still doesn't work.


What did you change the DNS addresses to? What were they originally? Have you scanned both laptops for virus or malware infection? If so, what did you use for the scan?

Peace...


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Try this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog
*
Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

------------------------------------------------------------

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3*

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog
*
Reboot the machine.


----------

